# LAN Kabel wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Bu11it (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe leider ein Problem, das mich in den Wahnsinn treibt.
Alles angefangen hat damit, das ich zu den UPlay Servern keine Verbindung bekommen habe. Habe da alles mögliche versucht ging nicht.
Dann habe ich den Router neugestartet ( Fritzbox 7320 ). Der Neustart hat ewig gedauert. Nicht die 1-2 Minuten die normal sind. Eher 10 min. Und dann konnte sich der Router nicht nicht am DSL anmelden. Ich hab ihn dann vom Netz genommen und wieder angesteckt.
Dann lief der Router wieder.
Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem. Wenn ich meinen PC starte, dann zeigt es mir immer an das ich kein Netzwerkkabel eingesteckt habe. Manchmal wird es nach einigen Minuten >5 plötzlich angezeigt.

Folgendes hab ich probiert:

-> Netzwerkkabel steckt fest drin
-> Hab das Netzwerkkabel in den Laptop gesteckt funktioniert einwandfrei
-> Anderer PC am Router funktioniert auch. WLAN geht auch.
-> Netzwerktreiber aktualisiert -> nichts...
-> Windows 7 aufprobiert ( hab ich auch drauf ) gleiches Problem
-> Windows 8.1 neu aufgesetzt -> nichts...
-> Bios aktualisiert -> nichts...
-> Fritzbox Energieeinstellungen von LAN auf Powermode gestellt... -> nichts...
-> Fritzbox Firmware aktualisiert... -> nichts...
-> Local Loopback ping funktioniert.

Ich bin beruflich die ganze Woche unterwegs und nun ziemlich verzweifelt... hätte man mal nen Tag zeit um zu zocken und dann sowas . 
Ich hoffe ihr habt noch irgendwas für mich zum Ausprobieren.
PC ist jetzt erst 2 Wochen alt oder so... Sehr ärgerlich. Ich hoffe es ist nicht da Mainboard. Das es aber hin und wieder geht und eigentlich die ganze Zeit ging glaub ich das eigentlich nicht. Glaub eigentlich es hängt mit der Fritzbox zusammen weil es nach dem Neustart kam. Ich weiß auch nicht 

Meine Komponenten:
Router Fritzbox 7320
Asus Z87 Plus,
Intel 4770k,
ATI HD 4870, ( Ja Ja ich wart nur noch auf die neuen AMD Karten dann kommt ne neue rein 
Betriebssystem:  Windows 8.1, Windows 7 Dualboot 
Rest denke ich mal is egal. BS läuft auf ner Crucial M4


----------



## msimpr (19. Oktober 2013)

Dann mach mal sicherheitshalber einen Virenscan


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Oktober 2013)

Was spuckt den die Netzwerk-Diagnose aus ?


----------



## Bu11it (19. Oktober 2013)

Virenscan werd ich gleich mal machen. Müsste sich aber dann schon tief eingenistet haben. Meine Windows 7 Partition ist für meine Banking Sachen. Die hab ich mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt und da ist nichts ausser Starmoney drauf.

Die Netzwerkdiagnose sagt "Schließen Sie ein Ethernetkabel an den Computer an..."

Jetzt gerade ist es so, das ich überhaupt keine Verbindung mehr bekomme, aber hin und wieder mal kurz das Symbol der Netzwerkverbindung von nicht verbunden auf lokales netzwerk springt und sofort wieder zurück


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Oktober 2013)

Kann es sein das im Bios selbst, du irgendetwas verstellt hast, zb dort ein Stromsparprotokoll eingeschaltet hast ?


----------



## Bu11it (20. Oktober 2013)

Im Bios habe ich gar nichts verstellt.
Aber nun neues Problem. Ich bekomme beim starten einen CPU Fan Error. Die Lüfter laufen aber. Versteh ich nicht. Hatte ich vorher auch hin und wieder mal, nach 1 mal neustarten gings dann wieder. Ich habe jetzt langsam die befürchtung das ich vll etwas falsch angeschlossen habe. Ich werd mal alles Fotografieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

Nimm für deine netzwerkkarte doch einfach mal den windows-treiber,falls windows einen dafür hat. (die aufgespielten hersteller-treiber komplett entfernen)
Dazu kannst du auch mal den anderen lan-port an der fritzbox probieren. (die sollte doch 2 haben)


----------



## Bu11it (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Ports hab ich schon getauscht. Hatte erst den Windows Treiber darauf und danach erst den Hersteller Treiber installiert. 
Die LAN Verbindung wird sogar an der Fritzbox erkannt und als aktiv angezeigt. ( Mit Rechnernamen )
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist. An der LAN Adapter des Mainboard leuchtet keine LED auf. Dort leuchtet doch normal eine LED, wenn ein Kabel angeschlossen ist?



PS:  Lüfterfehler ist kein Fehler ist wohl so das die Drehzahl zu niedrig eingestellt war.


----------



## Bu11it (20. Oktober 2013)

Ok es scheint irgendwie an der Verbindung durch das Haus zu liegen.

Ich habe folgenden Aufbau:

Router 1. Stock 
PC2 1. Stock
Mein PC Kellergeschoss ( Ja ja Kellerkind  )

__________________
Zur Verbindung hat damals der Elektriker die 3er Telefonbuchse zu einer LAN + Telefon Buchse umgestöpselt.

Verbindungen:
Telefonbuchse -> Router
Router -> PC2
Router -> LAN Buchse 1 OG
LAN Buchse KG -> Mein PC

-> Funktioniert nicht. Mein PC hat keine Verbindung mehr ( Hatte aber immer funktioniert erst seit gestern nicht mehr )

Ich habe jetzt den Router in KG getan und die Konstallation umgestellt. Jetzt funktionieren alle Computer seltsamerweise. ( Also kann ich das Problem kaputtes Mainboard wohl ausschließen. So funktioniert das jetzt )
Da aber das Telefon auch am Router hängt hätte ich gerne den Router wieder oben und nicht in meinen Zimmer.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, das die Verbindung zwischen KG und OG nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Oktober 2013)

Bu11it schrieb:


> Zur Verbindung hat damals der Elektriker die 3er Telefonbuchse zu einer LAN + Telefon Buchse umgestöpselt.


 Da scheint doch das problem zu sein. Telefonkabel kann man zwar als netzwerkkabel mißbrauchen, aber das muß nicht immer funktionieren.


----------



## Bu11it (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber seltsam das es erst ging und plötzlich nicht mehr . Muss meinen Dad überzeuge das er nen CAT 7 reinzieht macht eh mehr Sinn.


----------

